# Where can i buy Lace rock/Base rock?



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi i am looking for some rocks to put in my sump. where can i find it for cheap? i dont see a point in buying cured rock if it will just be in the dark


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

keep in mind, if you buy dry rock you have to seed it with live rock otherwise it won't be an effective filtration method because it's missing the denitrifying bacteria etc. With what some people have said, you may even have to cure the rock and seed it because it was once live rock but has since dried up, hence the stench. 

MOPS has the cheapest pricing I've seen for Caribsea brand rock, plus the anniversary discount. However, due to the weight there is an additional charge to shipping. To save a couple bucks or more depending on how much the shipping would cost, best to pick it up in person.

You can also check out eco-reefer and GoReef; both carry dry rock.


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

I recently shut down my tank, and have some live rock left in my sump... I also have some sand and chaeto left.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

im only looking for 1 or 2 small piece for my biocube sump.
i have liverock in the display and the tank is currently cycling. i think it would be a good idea to add dry rock into back to have some additional bio filtration.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a bunch of Lace Rock in small pieces and a few large lumps. I bought 100 pounds from some guy on Kijiji back in December.

I could sell you some if you'd like.

There's always Big Als who sells.


----------

